
The new dynamic arrays in Excel with Python and xlwings - fzumstein
https://www.xlwings.org/blog/dynamic-arrays-in-excel
======
b_tterc_p
That’s fun. CSE formulas have always felt like forbidden magic due to the
unintuitive implementation and ease with which an unfamiliarity user can break
them.

These look like a way more intuitive way to interact with arrays in excel.

Took me a while to realize xlwings was a separate thing which was
disappointing

~~~
fzumstein
Microsoft has been looking into adding Python natively, see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15927132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15927132)
but we're still waiting for an official decision...

~~~
tvanantwerp
At my work, we've recently finished rewriting a macroeconomic model from
Excel/VBA into Python. Would've been nice--and easier for the economists--if
Python had simply been available in Excel. But I think the long-term
advantages of teaching the econ modeling team Python plus gitand an agile-ish
workflow (versus no defined structure that led to a tangled mess of VBA in the
first place) will be worth it.

~~~
wrong_variable
Why cant everybody just learn Linux ? Why cant microsoft just invest the same
amount of money it does for Excel for Linux ?

------
keithalewis
The new Excel dynamic arrays work with the good old C SDK too. Just return an
array and the entire range is displayed.

